# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Buen Final Para Acto Infantil??

## Magia21***

que truco me recomiendan para el final de una fiesta infantil un buen efecto ya que es el truco final ,¿ustedes que truco usan en una actuacion infantil en cualquier parte del espectaculo para que los niños queden sorprendidos :Confused: ?


                              gracias

----------


## Yvick

Yo solo te puedo decir el que hice hace unas semanas a niñas de 4 años. El vara a rosa, y luego la cubría con un pañuelo y sacaba una rosa para cada una con una pequeña lluva de confeti. Les encantó xD.

----------


## Magia21***

> Yo solo te puedo decir el que hice hace unas semanas a niñas de 4 años. El vara a rosa, y luego la cubría con un pañuelo y sacaba una rosa para cada una con una pequeña lluva de confeti. Les encantó xD.


huhuhuhuhu buenisimo el efecto es muy visual lo voy a tener en cuenta paras las actuaciones infantiles

     gracias  :Wink:

----------


## ElIlusionista

Yo hago otra lluvia de confeti, y también les encanta.

----------


## Mag_KILIAN

yo termino con los aros chinos

PD: salu2 magicos a tod@s. Mi nombre es Kilian, soy nuevo en estos foros ^^

----------


## Noelia

El último juego que suelo hacer es el de aparición y desapación de un pañelo usando el FP. Es el que más les impacta. Casi siempre me suelen preguntar cómo lo hago.
Lo que pasa es que eso es el último efecto, pero para finalizar saco un conejo marioneta de dentro de un sombrero, que me fabriqué yo misma,  y realizamos una pequeña conversación mágica.

----------


## magoRaul

Yo suelo terminar siempre con los aros chinos tambien  :Smile1:

----------


## Mago Manè

Yo uso periodico roto y recompuesto, con una cancioncita que le va perfecta al efecto, pa terminar de dejarlos boquiabiertos.

Un saludo desde Ceuta

----------


## mago alcala

Yo acabo con el dibujo mágico, que se mueve y adivina la carta (de dibujos) que ha elegido el niñ@, o con la jaula de desaparición.

----------


## MAGIC MELLOW

Yo saco a una mamá y le hago la desaparición del anillo y aparición en 3 monederos y un pañuelo.  Si es una comunión en salón (y pagan bien :D  :D ) acabo con la caja de las escobas.
Siempre acabo dán doles a los niños una espada y un gorro de globoflexia así ellos juegan y te dejan recoger tranquilo.

----------


## sacrone

yo tambien suelo hacerles algo de globoflexia al final para que te dejen recojer. y en cuanto al juego final, la lluvia de confeti es muy visual y les gusta mucho a los niños.

----------


## Kal-El

"El Tiraboca"

----------


## ignoto

Yo digo Adiós.

----------


## Gabo_

El que le hice a mis primitos/as una tiene 5 otro 4 y otro 4 tambien

Con el FP desaparesco el pañuelo y finjo comermelo mientras tomo el tiraboca de me bolsillo y simulo toser y empiezo a sacar el papel... SE KEDAN BOQUIABIERTOS!!

----------


## Magia21***

> Yo digo Adiós.


la MEJOR lejos ajajajjajajaja

----------


## magosiul@hotmail.com

hola  a todos :D 

A mi personalmente me gusta  a acabar con una rutina pequeña de cosas variadas:
aparicion (sin fp), desparicion y aparicion de pañuelo (Fp) 
periodico roto y recompuesto
y termino con el Libro fuego Paloma , seguido del baston aparicion.

a los niños les encanta jojojo, pero antes de tener  la paloma y el baston mi final siempre era bolsa blendo a saco xD, que yo mismo me arme , es muy sencillo y agrada ,mucho cuando agitas la bolsa y se transforma en un de terno, te lo colocas y te despides.

espero que les sirva de ayuda   :Wink:  

Magisiulisticos saludos

----------

